# Intermediate handrails required at landing or not?



## ADAguy (Jul 26, 2017)

MH, way back in 06? I believe you responded to a question similar to this.

So say you as to whether an intermediate handrail is also required at 45 degrees at the corner of the landing?
Or, no intermediate as the landing could be seen as monumental in width with pairs of handrails required on each side of the landing only?

I believe code required handrails on both sides of a stair as the stair has but the landing does not, or should it?

Also, is the handrail extension in fact a projection (>4") at the landing?


----------



## mark handler (Jul 26, 2017)

1. Yes, there should be a intermediate rails.
2. Yes, there should be *several* intermediate rails at the Bottom.
3. The extensions of the handrails, as shown, are not in the normal POT but the intermediate rails should "loop"  below 27 inches due to projection issues.



Based on the code section and definition listed below
1014.9 Intermediate handrails
Stairways shall have intermediate handrails located in such a manner that all portions of the stairway minimum width or required capacity are within 30 inches of a handrail. On monumental stairs, handrails shall be located along the most direct path of egress travel.
STAIRWAY. One or more flights of stairs, either exterior or interior, with the necessary landings and platforms connecting them, to form a continuous and uninterrupted passage from one level to another.
FLIGHT. A continuous run of rectangular treads, winders or combination thereof from one landing to another.


----------



## Paul Sweet (Jul 27, 2017)

I don't think you would want the intermediate rail at a 45.  I would continue it parallel to the wall, with a break at the landing.


----------



## PJC89 (Jul 27, 2017)

The handrail is not required to be continuous along the landing.  Using the 2015 IBC as an example: 

https://up.codes/viewer/general/int_building_code_2015/chapter/10/means-of-egress#1014

*1014.6 Handrail Extensions*

_Handrails _shall return to a wall, _guard _or the walking surface or shall be continuous to the handrail of an adjacent _flight _of _stairs _or _ramp _run. Where _handrails _are not continuous between _flights_, the _handrails _shall extend horizontally not less than 12 inches (305 mm) beyond the top riser and continue to slope for the depth of one tread beyond the bottom riser. At _ramps _where _handrails _are not continuous between runs, the _handrails _shall extend horizontally above the landing 12 inches (305 mm) minimum beyond the top and bottom of _ramp _runs. The extensions of _handrails _shall be in the same direction of the _flights _of _stairs _at _stairways _and the _ramp _runs at _ramps_. 

The important part to note is that the handrail is not required to be continuous provided that it complies with the handrail extension requirements at the top and bottom of the landing.  This is largely to avoid tripping hazards.  Please note that intermediate handrails are only required when the full width of the stair is necessary for egress capacity.  For example: if you have a 60 inch stairway but only required 30 inches for capacity you could do a single rail on both sides as the required capacity is only for 30 inches of the stairway and those occupants will be within the 30 inch threshold to avoid the intermediate handrail requirement (I would confirm with the A of R as there have been a number of lawsuits related to people tripping around NYC recently where intermediate handrails were not provided).

The concept behind the intermediate rail is that it allows for greater egress travel during emergencies as most people are attracted to handrails for guidance.  If an intermediate handrail is not made available, occupants will most likely not use the center of the stairway.


----------

